

How to make closures in C [gist example] - addisaden
https://gist.github.com/addisaden/d89c7eaed520a2a8c3a1

======
addisaden
After a little review and test i found that this fails.

calling the generated greeting method multiple times would fail. This throws
an segmentation fault error.

sorry for this wrong thread.

[https://gist.github.com/addisaden/d89c7eaed520a2a8c3a1#file-...](https://gist.github.com/addisaden/d89c7eaed520a2a8c3a1#file-
closure_example-c-L31)

------
piokuc
OK, but nested functions are not allowed in standard C.

~~~
addisaden
Thank you for your Feedback :) Would i get in trouble, when i use this in the
future?

My experience is not so high on C.

